# extension costs



## kildon (23 Jan 2011)

hi,

just looking for an idea of costs invloved in the following....apologies for the lenth

house is a 4 bed bungalow with a bathroom and bedrooms at one end of house (the left as you look at it), sitting room and kitchen at the other, kitchen is in front of house. house is 40ft long and 34 ft wide.
the extension would be in two parts, extend the gable wall out by 7ft on the rightside to to increase the length of the house and then extend out 15 ft from the sitting room into the back garden to extend the width of the house so in effect your adding another sitting room and a bit more in the back garden. The plan would be to move the kitchen to the new room in the back garden.............so, have a new room out the back and the extension to the side would have a bathroom, utility and an extended living room in the front which was a kitchen

it's about 240sqft to the side and 260sqft at the back

what would it cost to get an architect to design and bring the plans through planning 

what would a project manager cost for an extension or how do they calculate a price?

thx
k


----------



## onq (24 Jan 2011)

Hi kildon,

Length is fine - wish all people offered such good levels of information in a thread starter.

According to posts made recently here on AAM "someone" will draw up  plans for you for a full house and lodge permission for €500.
I cannot vouch for the competence of the planning drawings in such a  situation, but I believe that price reflects below cost selling or else  its being done as a nixer, not declared for tax, and/or possibly by  someone on the unemployment assistance wothout a qualification.
This is an unnecessary cost saving because for a few shekels more you  could get a qualified and experienced architect who would do a good job  and sign off on the work.

In this regard,  more reasonable rates for an extension will vary from  €1,200 to €1,800 nett of VAT, to planning lodgement stage, with €1,500  net yielding a [bare] living to someone.
If you're going to take say two month and 8 meetings to design the  extension then the archtiect's time has to be paid for and the fee level  will rise to reflect his/her involvement with the project.
There are various levels of building professional you can retain to  carry out the survey, the design work and lodge for planning.
The architect provides the complete package, from inception, through the  design stages, to detailed work incorporating the newer sustainable  techology, to tender, on site certification and final certification.

You should take advice from a structural engineer in relation to site assessment, foundation design and superstructure design.
Most archtiects can arrange for this work to be done with certification at completion for a reasonable amount - say €300-€400.

You should take advice from a BER assessor at an early stange as well  and consider how you could upgrade the heat retention and sustainability  going forward of the main house during the extension build.

I cannot comment on project manager's costs.
If you want to avoid your architect puling his/her hair out because of  late "buildability" changes suggeted by the project manager, you should  engage the PM from the outset.
That way you can work through the design with both him/her and the architect.

I would advise you to engage a PM who can provide Quantity Surveying services.
That way he will be able to advise you on the tender process and the price as well as manage the project.

If you are expecting the Architect to offer certificates at the end of  the project, he needs to inspect during the project as well.
A good service should include taking digital photographs at all stages  of the work to confirm its quality and support the certification  process.
Ensure that whoever you retain, you like their work and get an in dea of  what they will bring to the table for their fee by talking to their  previous clients.

With a building project morethan any other, you get back what you put in and "proper planning prevents poor performance".
In terms of the draconian fees expecations out there at the moment, the above costs reflect the current buzzword of "2002 prices".

HTH

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                                 as a     defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -                should               legal             action        be                taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                                 Real Life      with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue              reports       on         the                    matters    at                hand.


----------



## Cottier (24 Jan 2011)

I had a recent quote for 'typical' house/cottage remodelling and extension job at €3,500, excluding fees to planning authority, newspaper notice etc. Discounted to €2,450 'to compete in the market'. €1,750 for working from our sketches without other options. Structural engineer input estimated at another €900–1200. 

This included measure-up, existing drawings, 2-3 drawings options for extension layout, 3D visualisations, bring to planning stage, pre-app meetings with planner, construction drawings, structural engineer site visits, planner site visits during build, structural certification, advice on materials, detail sketches, problem solving, scheduling trades etc.


----------



## kildon (25 Jan 2011)

thanks for the replies, gives a good idea for what to budget

the plan was to get the design through planning so that any changes we make now would not be torn down in the extension

living in the house as it is at present but need to make some minor (I hope) alterations to make it a bit more livable but that any work we do would not be wasted if/when an extension is done and other works completed

it could be a long process but the idea is to plan it now so we know where we want to end up and not repeat or waste both work and money


----------



## onq (25 Jan 2011)

Its great to see someone who understands just where a forward looking design and buildability review can help in managing the development of a house.

Hope it goes well for you - you might let us know how you get on.


ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                                                                  as a      defence    or         support  -     in     and    of        itself  -                 should               legal             action        be                 taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                                                                  Real  Life      with        rights    to         inspect     and       issue               reports       on         the                    matters     at                hand.


----------



## kildon (25 Jan 2011)

thanks for the help, I'm sure I'll be back with plenty more queries


----------

